# Sig P238



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

What's the expected break in time for a P238. I have about 75 rounds thru mine. I had failures in for out of five mags today. Usually there was a round that had not chambered fully. About a quarter of an inch protruded. I was using S&B ammo, which cycles fine in my other 380's. I do have some Sig Elite ammo that I will try next.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

That should not happen IMHO, unless you are limp wristing, then maybe that could be a potential cause. I have a new Sig P238 and have fired around 150 rounds through it with zero failures to feed or fire using Winchester white box ammo and two separate magazines. I also had two other people fire it with no problems. The only other thing I can think of is perhaps the lubrication is not sufficient. The one I have seems to be as accurate as I can shoot any other handgun I have. It was well lubricated when I received it. I also have a new P938 with around 75 rounds through it so far, had zero failures to feed or fire with it. 

If you have not already done so, I would clean and check to make sure the lubrication is appropriate. If you are not limp wristing, it should be working properly based on my experience. If you are still having problems after 150 or so rounds, I would contact Sig and see what they recommend. I am sure they will fix it if there is a problem, but unfortunately that will take some time. Obviously, if you have a gunsmith in the area, you could have them take a look at it.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I've had the 238 for a couple months now, over 500 rounds through it. I did have a couple problems, ammo and my own fault. I had problems with the perfecta 95 gr. from walmart, not 100% it was the ammo or me. The gun does not like steel ammo. I have a lot of luck with the Winchester 95 ammo. I do have problems with some hp rounds they need to be more of a point then flatter on the end, it gives me a hard time feeding the first round but it will empty the mag with no problems. I really like the gun it's fun to shoot and very accurate, and on the plus side very easy to pocket carry. I do remember reading somewhere that the sigs need to be oiled pretty good I do keep mine on the wet side and I don't have any problems with it. Good luck with your 238 I'm sure you'll figure it out and enjoy the gun when you do.


----------

